# Stramash Snakes in Glasgow



## scarletspy (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm thinking about buying my first corn snake. I've found a breeder in Glasgow - Stramash Snakes - that has some hatchlings that'll be ready next month and was wondering if anyone has any experience with them. Do they have a good reputation? 

Regarding prices, I'm not sure what a good price is for a hatchling. They've quoted me around £70 for a granite morph baby. Is that good?

Are there any other breeders in and around the Glasgow area? Any advice is welcome 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 10371 (Jul 2, 2007)

scarletspy said:


> I'm thinking about buying my first corn snake. I've found a breeder in Glasgow - Stramash Snakes - that has some hatchlings that'll be ready next month and was wondering if anyone has any experience with them. Do they have a good reputation?
> 
> Regarding prices, I'm not sure what a good price is for a hatchling. They've quoted me around £70 for a granite morph baby. Is that good?
> 
> ...


That would be Toyah and Stan and yes they do have a good reputation and a nice collection of snakes.


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Stan and Toyah are both great people, with a gorgeous collection of snakies and you won't find many people more clued up on corns than Toyah.
That is a great price too, even if you managed to find a shop stocking a Granite I imagine it would be twice that. Especially in Glasgow - we have crap shops.
All in all I can't recommend Toyah and Stan highly enough


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

I concur, Toyah and Stan are both great people  I was <this> close to buying a cali king from Toyah last year...


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

I've had a few dealings with Toyah.
I'd buy from her with confidence and so feel happy recomending her :2thumb:


----------



## Sziren (Mar 25, 2008)

Fist class snakes and First class peeps


----------



## scarletspy (Jun 25, 2009)

Brilliant, thanks! I just wanted to be sure


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

If you decide to get a baby from them def go to them! Have a peek at all their gorgeous snakes :flrt:


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

They have a stunning collection and are great guys. I would say you can certainly buy with confidence.

Cheers
Ads


----------

